# Question about the Minolta SRT 100 Light Meter



## Vondelieth (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm just delving into the world of film photography, so apologies if this is an obvious question.

I just bought a new battery for the light meter, and the little bar seems to move around when I point it at stuff. However, it doesn't seem to change when I adjust the aperture. I realize that the aperture doesn't actually open or close until the shutter goes off - so how does the meter work? Is it working correctly? 

I've been playing around with it for about an hour and I feel like an idiot now so if anyone could clear up my confusion it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 17, 2015)

My first SLR was the SRT-101.  What battery are you using. I think new batteries have a higher voltage than the old mercury batteries.

Do a Battery Check, put the dial on the bottom of the camera to B.C. and the needle should fall in the rectangle.

For the meter you want to line up the rod with the round head over the needle. Adjust both aperture on the lens and the shutter speed to do this. Make sure you set your film speed (inside the shutter speed dial).

These cameras had some of the better light meters for their time. They are also completely usable without the built-in meter and can use a newer hand-held meter or another camera or wing it.


----------



## Vondelieth (Aug 17, 2015)

I figured it out! The meter coupler was actually stuck. I used a lil wd40 carefully to unstick it. It's still not loose enough for the spring to work, but it could also just be that the spring is dead. Not sure. For now, I just have to adjust with my finger to make sure it follows the aperture ring. Thanks for your response though!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 17, 2015)

Just be aware that batteries with a voltage different from the original could give you an inaccurate reading.  If you find you're consistently overexposing or underexposing, that would be one thing to check.


----------



## Vondelieth (Aug 17, 2015)

I just shot a roll with a wein cell batt - it seems that people have had pretty good experience with those, no? This is the first roll I've shot with this camera, going to develop it on thurs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wanderer86 (Aug 17, 2015)

Vondelieth said:


> I figured it out! The meter coupler was actually stuck. I used a lil wd40 carefully to unstick it. It's still not loose enough for the spring to work, but it could also just be that the spring is dead. Not sure. For now, I just have to adjust with my finger to make sure it follows the aperture ring. Thanks for your response though!


I use an SRT101. If you have a handheld light meter or you can download a light meter app on your phone, then you can double check your readings to be sure that they are accurate. The good thing about newer film is that it has AMAZING latitude, (unless it's velvia, or slide film in general, then you have to be a little more careful) so with a working light meter you should get decent shots. It sounds like you're on the right track though  I only have one camera left with a working internal light meter and that is my Olympus OM1N, for the medium format and other 35mm cameras I just use my Sekonic hand held. Good luck!


----------



## Vondelieth (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the advice. Do you have photos from your SRT101 posted anywhere?


----------



## wanderer86 (Aug 17, 2015)

Vondelieth said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the advice. Do you have photos from your SRT101 posted anywhere?



Sure! Here is a sample from the test roll I put through it when I first got it.




Morning Dew by Aimee  Lower, on Flickr

And here is a shot I took last week with some expired Panatomic X and developed in Rodinal 




minoltamacropanx056 by Aimee  Lower, on Flickr


----------

